# Sea France and a ban on A Frames



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi and good morning to you all.

Has anyone heard that as from April 1st 2011 Sea France will not let you travel if you are towing a car on an A frame, apparently this is down to a change in the French Law.
I was told this yesterday by a friend how also stated that people that turn up with a car on an a frame are told they can take the car but it must be driven on and of by a separate driver is this true?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Always a controversial subject.

The a frame does not apear to comply with the french highway code. Something to do with the braking system I think.
Some french insurers refuse to cover vehicles being towed on A frames (AXA) being one.

Towtal have fitting agents in france.

quite confusing really.
Dave p

edit.

I can`t see anything to exempt the use of an a frame in SF terms and conditions.

Just pick up the phone for reassurance. 0871 423 7119

Dave p


----------



## Richard15 (May 22, 2011)

*"A" Frame*

Sorry did not see your name on the sheet.

This seems to be a problems that concerns me. I am due to go to France and Spain for 4 weeks in August towing our car ( done before several times.

I am told that the Spainish police are stopping cars at the boarder and making them unhitch and drive the separate vehicles whilst in Spain.

I thought this only applied to Spain, you are now saying that Sea France may stop you using an "A" frame. The more it sounds like the days of the "A" frame are numbered.

Just a point in case I emailed TowTal owner Bill ( Stoke on Trent) a few days ago about this problem in Spain but no reply yet. I do have his handout which says in about 6 languages that it is OK to tow in several European countries.

Can anybody please tell me what you think is best.... take the car to France / Spain and take a chance, or just use the caravan.

Richard S


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Is it a daft idea of mine... to call SeaFrance?


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Cant comment about Sea France but I can tell you that there were a number of Motor Home owners at La Manga earlier this year that were stopped by the Guarda Civil for towing with A Frames .
At least one guy was fined and others were given the option of unhitch and there partners had to drive the car or face a fine


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

can we keep on topic here, and stick with the supposed Seafrance embargo on A frames?


and my two penn'orth - if it's supposed to have been going since 1st April, we've had nobody coming back & reporting that they have been asked to unhook? In 2 months? Sounds like a story with no substance. As noted above, it would make sense for any interetsed party to call seafrance and ask them..... :roll:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*happened*



Foghorn-Leghorn said:


> Cant comment about Sea France but I can tell you that there were a number of Motor Home owners at La Manga earlier this year that were stopped by the Guarda Civil for towing with A Frames .
> At least one guy was fined and others were given the option of unhitch and there partners had to drive the car or face a fine


Would not have happened in the 60's and 70's. Maybe even the 80 and nineties.

The Spanish, just are not that bothered about tourism these days. As I have said before, they can now rely on other fortunes.

As for the French, they have a like it or lump it stance. After all, they are the most visited country in the world with over 50 Million Visitors a year.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
1st of April.....
Cynical me.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and don't April fools only work on the morning of 1st April? 8)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Excert from

http://www.a-tconsulting.co.uk/caravan_tech/towing_a_car.html

The use of 'A' frames does seem to be tolerated by the UK authorities. The Department for Transport is reported as saying that "when an A-frame is attached to a vehicle (e.g. a motor car) and towed by a motor vehicle (e.g. a motorhome) we believe the A-frame and car become a single unit and as such are classified in legislation as a trailer". "We believe the use of 'A' frames to tow cars behind other vehicles is legal provided the braking and lighting requirements are met". The key here is whether the braking requirements are met.

*There are those who argue that 'A' frames are legal for general use in the UK and therefore, under the Vienna convention, they should be legal for UK outfits throughout Europe. * Try telling this to the French police when they stop you. They're much less forgiving than their UK counterparts. There are tales of fines, and even vehicle impoundment, in France, Spain and Germany. Of course some people will tell you that they've towed to Spain and back with an 'A' frame, without ever having being stopped, but I think they've just been lucky. *To get round this some sellers of 'A' frames furnish buyers with a piece of paper stating, in several languages, that 'A' frames are legal in the UK and quoting the Vienna convention. *

Dave p


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Don't ask me what I was doing there but I saw this

http://www.removethismotorhomefun.co.uk/news0104.htm

Cheers

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

sorry this website cannot be found :? 

Dave p


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

copy and paste into your browser

Then remove the "removethis"

Cheers

Dave

(You did know that didn't you?)


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

No  
but i do now. :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Is this it Barry

Quote

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
Due to forthcoming changes in French law we will no longer accept for travel; motor cars towed with an A Frame. 
Effective immediately [all sailings from 1200hrs 1/4/2011]

Motor cars MUST BE BOOKED SEPERATELY
Motor cars MUST BE SEPERATE WHEN BOARDING this will require two drivers. 
THEY MUST DEPART THE VESSEL SEPERATELY

Passengers that have booked travel from UK ports must contact Sea France to make
a new booking for the towed car. This will incur an extra booking fee.

Call 0871 423 7119 for further information
or visit
Sea France Online Booking

Sea France apologise to all customers affected

The clue is in the date :lol: as previously mentioned.

dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

So being as it's only French law (?) it would be OK when returning to UK..??

Ray.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

raynipper said:


> So being as it's only French law (?) it would be OK when returning to UK..??
> 
> Ray.


Clever thinking!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*This*

I had seen this


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As above but i did not put in the piccies.
Info from Barry post

dave p


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sea France*

I am not agreeing or disagreeing with SeaFrance, but congratulate them on making the position clear.

However, I travelled overseas with an A Frame and no other driver - then what do they do?

The whole position re A Frames needs to be clearer.

Incidentally, I saw a Dutch Hymer towing a Ford Ka on an A Frame.

Russell


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think the use of 'A' frames by continental owners is increasing.
Both Car-A-Tow and another A frame supplier have agents in France.

I just bought a small Dax bike from a French motorhome owner in our local town who is now towing with an 'A' frame.

Ray.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

This is most definitely an April Fools joke that was published on another forum this year, Sea France do definitely accept A Frames.


----------

